# Photoshop 7 - Problem: Lasso schliesst sich immer automatisch!



## ononnenm (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, hab ein Problem mit dem Lasso-Werkzeug (Photoshop 7). Egal ob Polygon-Lasso oder magnetisches Lasso: ich fange an etwas zu umfahren und plötzlich schliesst sich die Form willkürlich. Sogar wenn ich die Maus nicht bewege...2-3 Sekunden und zack: geschlossen. Woran liegt das?! Zum Einstellen hab ich noch nix in der Richtung gefunden (kenn mich aber auch noch nicht so gut aus) 
Ich hoffe einer von Euch Cracks kann mir weiterhelfen..muss unbedingt noch ein paar Shishas freistellen ^^
Oli N.


----------



## janoc (17. Oktober 2007)

Schau Dir einmal so ein Freistellen-Tutorial an und mach das lieber mit dem Pfadwerkzeug & Masken.

Dass sich das Lasso-Werkzeug von selbst schließt kommt mir spanisch vor.


----------

